# Ipad non reconnu par un Ibook



## Dali2012 (20 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Je précise que je n'y connais rien.

On m'a donné un ibook g4 osx 10.3.9 et je souhaite que mon ipad et mon iphone soient détectés. Ce qui n'est pas le cas.... J'ai une version itunes 4.2 mais même en téléchargeant des versions plus récentes je n'arrive pas à les installer.

Que faire ?
Merci


----------



## les_innommables66 (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

La version 10.3.9 est trop ancienne.

Sur le site d'Apple, à la rubrique des spécifications pour ipad :

"La synchronisation avec iTunes sur Mac ou PC requiert :
Mac : OS X 10.5.8 (ou version ultérieure)
PC : Windows 7, Windows Vista ou Windows XP Édition Familiale ou Professionnel avec Service Pack 3 (ou version ultérieure)
iTunes 10.6 ou version ultérieure (en téléchargement gratuit sur www.itunes.com/fr/download)"

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Dali2012 (20 Mai 2012)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La version 10.3.9 est trop ancienne.
> 
> ...


Merci pour votre réponse rapide. 
Existe-t-il une solution afin de faire évoluer ma version 10.3.9 en 10.5.8 ou plus ?


----------



## Invité (20 Mai 2012)

Quelle fréquence de processeur ton iBook, et combien de Ram ?
Menu pomme/a propos de ce mac/plus d'infos/matériel


----------



## Dali2012 (21 Mai 2012)

Informations matériel:

  Modèle dordinateur:	iBook G4
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (1.1)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	1.07 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	512 Ko
  Mémoire:	768 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:	133 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:	4.8.5f0
  Numéro de série:	UV43102YR73


----------



## Invité (21 Mai 2012)

Tu peux le passer en Léo (Mac Os10.5.x), mais il faudrait lui mettre une barrette de 1Go au lieu de la 512 en place.


----------

